# Meet Thomas O'Malley - A Manx in need in Connecticut [CT]



## emillard

Hey everyone! I joined the CatForum in the hopes of find a good forever home for a stray that we've been helping. 
Meet Thomas O'Malley







​
We saw Thomas for the first time about three weeks ago, and he was very thin and exceptionally skittish. Unfortuantely, there seem to be a lot of stray cats in our neighborhood, so many that we generally don't take particular notice of them. Thomas seemed different however. The cats we usually see seem well-fed and indifferent to people. Thomas seemed desperate.

We did some research online and started giving him little bits of tuna in a dish of water. He seemed dehydrated, and unable to groom himself. Over the course of a few days, we gained his trust and started feeding him cat food twice a day. It didn't take long for him to trust us. Because of this, we feel tha he was likely someone's pet and was abandoned, maybe when someone renting nearby moved out.

Over the last couple of weeks he's gotten fuller, and he has taken up residence on a chair on our back deck. He waits for us each morning and seems happy to see us when we bring him his food. I was able to give him a bath using the foamy-cat-bath stuff, and I purchased a brush which he has, if grudgingly, allowed me to use on many occasions.

My wife is allergic to cats, so unfortunately we cannot invite him into our home. Our neighborhood is suburban, so having cats outdoors in my estimation is ill-advised. The morning after a recent rainstorm he arrived at our back door soaking wet; we surmise that he was never an outdoor cat or he would have had better instincts as to how to keep himself dry.

We love animals and are strong proponents of rescue. We have two rescue mini-dachshunds that we got from NOLA Dachshund Rescue - I volunteer my time there to help maintain their website. Although we don't consider ourselves cat people, we are compassionate animal lovers and are concerned for his welfare as the weather starts to get colder here in Connecticut.

Considering his plight, it is amazing how friendly and affectionate Thomas is. he seems to just want some love - he just wants to be scratched. We try to give him some attention daily. 

We have reached out to several regional cat rescues and no one has room for him at present. Our local animal shelter, while good, is completely over their census and we would not feel right taking him to a shelter where there is the possibility of him being euthanized. We believe he is a pure-bred Manx and we are desperate to find him a loving forever home.

If anyone is interested in Thomas, please let me know. Also, if anyone has any information about Manx-specific rescues or any other viable shelter options for him, we are open to suggestions. We just want to do the right thing by him. My youngest daughter is a cat-person and if there were ANY way we could keep him we would; it just isn't possible for us.

He is an unneutered male, and from appearances we would presume that he is a young adult. 


*Please help Thomas!*















Thanks much for taking the time to read this!


----------



## dt8thd

Thomas is a beautiful boy! I'm nowhere near Connecticut, so I can't offer much in the way of help, but hopefully someone else on the forum will be more familiar with the rescue organizations in your area, and be able to offer some specific suggestions. It's wonderful what you and your wife are doing for Thomas; from your description of his behaviour it's clear that he's not an outdoor kitty. I imagine you've already checked 'lost' postings in your area? Cat's are often abandoned, and the fact that Thomas is unneutered makes me think that this may well be the case with him, but it never hurts to ask around, just in case.


----------



## emillard

Thanks for the message! We have put a report at the local shelter (which is the most likely place in the area to go to for lost/found pets). In terms of finding his owner, Manx in this area are not so common, so the simple description of "tailless orange male unneutered cat" goes along way towards identifying a specific cat. I took a look at a couple of local publications with lost/found as well, and have not come up with anything. I suspect that he was just straight-up abandoned... people stink sometimes. 

-e


----------



## Marcia

Thomas is a handsome boy with sweet eyes. I'm sure he would be a loving housecat in time to the right family. I really hope you find a family for him. I agree, it sounds like he was dumped or abandoned, and yes, I agree, people stink sometimes. Poor baby. I wish you and Thomas the very best. Thanks for caring for him. 

I know it's a lot to ask, but neutering him and getting him UTD on shots would go a long ways to helping him get adopted. Have you checked Craigslist for a lost cat or perhaps posting an ad?


----------



## emillard

Marcia-

In conversation with several rescues, it was recommended that he be closer to "fighting weight" before going in for surgery to allow him better odds for reasonable recovery. While he's getting there, he really is still significantly thinner than he (likely) should be. 

If we can't find him a home soon, we'll likely end up working with one of the local clinics to sort him out. I was reading about one that offers a package w/ normal stuff (neuter, heartworm, etc) for $80. 

I did review craigslist, and didn't find anything. While I use Craigslist occasionally, in this instance, I'm not entirely comfortable posting this there, as I strongly suspect owner negligence in this case and really want him to find a GOOD home. I hope you understand my meaning here; totally not trying to deprive anyone of their pet. I just want to make sure he's well cared for. If someone did legitimately lose him (not abandon him) they're certainly not making any reasonable effort to find him through any of the channels I've found thus far.

-e


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I completely understand where you're coming from!
I lost a cat many years ago....he slid out the door unbeknownst to my hubby when he was leaving for work!
I looked for a day and when he didn't show up, I made flyers with MattCatts picture on them, a detailed description, said he had health issues (cystitis) and offered a reward! Those flyers were put up all over a two mile square radius! All stores and eating establishments had one!
Twice a day I drove down the highway that was close to us...afraid of what I might find...
Kept checking all local pounds and rescues.
MattCatt finally found his way home all by himself, two weeks later...I aways had a feeling 'someone' had him, but didn't want to show up in person.
People who care, will do whatever is necessary to try and find their pet! (IMHO).


----------



## NebraskaCat

Love the name! O'Malley the alley cat - a nod to the great movie The AristoCats.

One concern here with him staying outside unneutered is the obvious breeding and making even more homeless cats in the area. Even if there could be a garage or shed where he could be held until he's neutered. I'll defer to your vet but to me he looks big enough to have the surgery.


----------



## emillard

Apparently it's "Kitten Season" here in CT, so I'm still finding "no room for him at the inn". I have started working with a local rescue who is helping to get him some publicity, in the hopes of either finding him a home, or an opening at a no-kill shelter. He still seems to be faring well. We've adjusted the cushions on a chair on our patio (covered with a gazebo) and given him a blanket. He seems to be sleeping there, or at least is there in the mornings, so he's sheltered from the elements.

Because of our proximity to the water, very few people here have proper garages, and we do not. Our shed is, for many reasons, unsuitable. 

Thanks to all for taking the time to read this and share with anyone who might be interested in helping Thomas!

-e


----------



## emillard

Had a promising lead on finding Thomas a home, but fell through. Please spread the word if you know someone in the area who might be able to give Thomas a loving home. Thanks so much!!!

-e


----------



## Catlover Danielle

Emillard - I am a foster mom for a local rescue and I am almost 100% positive I could talk them into him, seeing as he is so friendly. I live in Massachusetts.. so we aren't TOO far from one another, maybe you'd want to meet half way? Let's talk! I will mention to my rescue guy and see what he thinks/says, you haven't brought him to the vet at all? Just wondering if he is combo tested and how his health is.


----------



## Catlover Danielle

I am on my way to meet emillard and Thomas Omalley!! He is coming home with us and I will be fostering him until we can find him the most perfect forever home  I am excited.


----------



## emilyatl

Yay Danielle! That is so awesome. It looks like you'll have another orange kitty in your crew.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Yayyy! He's landing on his feet good an proper!


----------



## Catlover Danielle

Emily this guy will just be a foster cat, meaning I'll keep him until he's adopted into a great home. But we will keep him for however long that is. He will be loved with me, but I can't thank Emillard and his family for all the good he did for this guy. I may be finding him the perfect home but if it wasn't for them he'd be outside still and who knows where he'd end up. I am glad we got him tonight, and we are still driving home. But we can't add another cat into our crew. 6 is already 2 more than we had wanted -- though I love all six and have them because I couldn't say no.. This is the end of that though. No more! Lol


----------



## emilyatl

I completely understand, I've had tons of fosters myself. 6 is a LOT (the most I had at one time was 6 foster kittens and my 2 big boys and I thought I was going to go crazy). Even if he's just a temporary addition, I'm sure it will do him some good to be in a loving home. Please post pics. He's a cutie!


----------



## wallycat

I love it when it works out. Keep us posted.  Thomas is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Just read thru the thread. My heart did a slight pitter patter when he was described manx and orange! Im looking forward to the saga of Thomas O'Malley the Alley Cats journey to his new home.


----------



## emillard

I'm so stoked that we were able to get Thomas into a warm home as the New England climate changes towards fall. We're still sad when we go outside and he's not around, but knowing that he's in good hands helps temper that. In the short time that we cared for hi, he really did tug on our heartstrings, which says a lot coming from a dog-person 

Now all I need to do is find a home for our new foster doggie LOL

-e


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Danielle, Update on Thomas? Pictures?


----------



## emillard

He's still in foster w/ Danielle, and doing well. Contrary to our previous thought, he is a long-haired manx, and almost certainly purebred. Someone shaved him before dumping him. People stink.

-e


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Thank you for posting the update! 
Was wondering what happened to this boy, glad he's still with Danielle!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Hope he finds a forever home soon!


----------



## katrina89

Just read this... this is so sweet... ct is horrible about strays... our newest addition is a stray and its been so cold this winter that I think all the time how lucky it is that we found him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie

Just read this thread, so glad he is safe in a foster home, hope he is thriving!


----------



## bellvillamor

Hope he is doing well! Just read through the thread and I wish I wasn't on the otherside of the country and could take him in. He is BEAUTIFUL.

Any updates on the little o'malley?


----------

